

Why Web 2.0 Is No Bubble: Corporations Are Willing to Pay for It - markbao
http://conversationstarter.hbsp.com/groundswell/2008/06/web_20_is_no_bubble_and_heres.html

======
JimEngland
I'm working for a large corporation right now and can definitely see the
demand for Web 2.0 in business, especially in communication tools and
Software-as-a-Service.

